# Flex Tubing vs. Sewer Pipe for main lines?



## BradK12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Any noticeable differences? Some say you want slick insides which is impossible with flex tubing it seems. For my main line that will have 4-5 Y's coming off of it, can I get away with the flex over about 15 feet. Just would work better in my garage shop..... Or will I loose too much suction?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You do not state it, but I assume that you are writing about installing a Dust Collection System.

You want to use smooth tubing as all possible times. Any other type of tubing that restricts or causes turbelance will reduce the system effectiveness.

I do not know what you are calling serew pipe. Most folks use PVC. You can also use aluminum. It is lightweight and easy to work with. I have used it to construct a relatively long close dryer exhaust.

George


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

PVC sewer, waste & drain pipe is so easy to work with and a lot cheaper than flex hose and it is available at all big box stores and hardware stores and plumbing stores. I used that for mine with a short piece of flex from the PVC to the tools.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*PVC pipe*

PVC is rated by wall thickness. There is Schedule 20, 30, 35 and 40.
The best for dust collector main lines is Sewer and Drain 6" diameter is Schedule 35. 
http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...0-sdr35-belled-end-solid/p-1332300-c-8572.htm

Some folks here use schedule 20 in 4" for main lines, but bigger is better. There is no reason to use Schedule 40 for DC lines. :no: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> PVC is rated by wall thickness. There is Schedule 20, 30, 35 and 40.
> The best for dust collector main lines is Sewer and Drain 6" diameter is Schedule 35.
> http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...0-sdr35-belled-end-solid/p-1332300-c-8572.htm
> 
> Some folks here use schedule 20 in 4" for main lines, but bigger is better. There is no reason to use Schedule 40 for DC lines. :no: bill


Agreed


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> PVC is rated by wall thickness. There is Schedule 20, 30, 35 and 40.
> The best for dust collector main lines is Sewer and Drain 6" diameter is Schedule 35.
> http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...0-sdr35-belled-end-solid/p-1332300-c-8572.htm
> 
> Some folks here use schedule 20 in 4" for main lines, but bigger is better. There is no reason to use Schedule 40 for DC lines. :no: bill


 I agree with Bill. There is no reason to use schedule 40. Its much too expensive and way too heavy. SDR 35 is more than adequate for wood chips. SDR 35 is the standard for sewer lines in every major city and the stuff lasts underground for hundreds of years so I'm guessing it will outlast all of us in a dust collection set up. The down side to SDR is it is all going to be slip joints with a gasket inside the joint. Every cut end needs to have a bevel on it and then lubricated otherwise it will never go together. The bevel can just be ground with an angle grinder, it dosnt need to be perfect. In the sewer industry, we actually use a partner saw to grind the bevel!!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I just finished my dc system and used 4 inch PVC. It works great and a 10 foot section of PVC only costs 8$ which is a lot less than flex hose.


----------

